# Looking For A Place To Hunt



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

I know some people have ask this question before in the past but I thought I would try. I will never know if I don't ask. 

Hi I'm looking for a nice place to hunt for 2009. I been hunting since 1986 and I'm 37 years old. I would say 98% of my time is hunting with a compound bow and will pull out my muzzleloader when it's time to use it. I love to bow hunt out of my blind. I'm trying to find some new spots to hunt at if there is anyone out there that would give me permission to hunt on their land. The reason I'm asking is I have drove around and ask many times and most people will say yes I can let you hunt but I have people already hunting on the land for the year. Also it's hard to find a spot. Well I thought I'll try my luck here and see what happens. I live in Columbus,Ohio in Franklin County. I'm looking for where I can go for a short distant from Columbus. It can be the adjoining counties or a hour drive time. So if that's you or know of someone I would love to hear back and hope to find a spot and make a new friend or friends. If you like you can send me a e-mail at [email protected] with your information and thanks for your time.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry, I dont live near Columbus nor do I have enough property to really hunt on but it does amaze me the number of folks asking if they can hunt my 11 acre place, all horse pasture and yard with only about 100 feet of any tree line. I hear that most folks are around Dayton and can not find anywhere to hunt. I went Waaaaay out on a limb and got permission for 2 of my friends to coyote hunt on a 50 acre farm down the street and then they never took him up on the offer and after he turned several others away since he already had someone who had permission. Go figure, these guys hounded me for weeks to help them find a spot and then they never showed. I am sure there are places and perhap ssomeone on here can help you out, at least in Columbus, you are much closer to public land then everyone over here in Dayton. You got that going for ya....

Salmonid


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

Thanks anyways.... I don't do public land that's for sure not for deer hunting done that a few times in the past. I have a spot I go to that's part of the family and it's my aunt's land. I always hunt on it but looking for something that's not a hour and half away. Also my aunt is starting in the early stage of altimers disease so it's really really hard to even get a yes out of her and I'm about to run out of the good times of going down on the farm in Adams county.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

It's too bad you don't hunt on public land. Darby Creek has excellent hunting if your willing to walk a distance. Plus, since they are in Franklin County, you qualify to use additional $15 tags for hunting in an Urban Unit.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

NascarJunky said:


> I know some people have ask this question before in the past but I thought I would try. I will never know if I don't ask.
> 
> Hi I'm looking for a nice place to hunt for 2009. I been hunting since 1986 and I'm 37 years old. I would say 98% of my time is hunting with a compound bow and will pull out my muzzleloader when it's time to use it. I love to bow hunt out of my blind. I'm trying to find some new spots to hunt at if there is anyone out there that would give me permission to hunt on their land. The reason I'm asking is I have drove around and ask many times and most people will say yes I can let you hunt but I have people already hunting on the land for the year. Also it's hard to find a spot. Well I thought I'll try my luck here and see what happens. I live in Columbus,Ohio in Franklin County. I'm looking for where I can go for a short distant from Columbus. It can be the adjoining counties or a hour drive time. So if that's you or know of someone I would love to hear back and hope to find a spot and make a new friend or friends. If you like you can send me a e-mail at [email protected] with your information and thanks for your time.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you want a place all to yourself. Now a days, if you gain permission just by asking, chances are you will share the property. You have two options if you want a place to yourself, lease or buy. Pull the check book out either way.


----------

